# Tami (Tamizami) Is On Her Way With Annie!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We were planning on busting Annie out last Friday, along with Raul.

Well, they put a temporary hold on her, which didn't work out, so she was to be euthanized on Sunday.

Edie followed up, on this precious soul, and they agreed to hold her until Monday.

We couldn't get there until Tuesday. But all is well. Tami has her, and I have a vet appointment set up at 4PM, today,
for Raul, and Annie. 

Annie is only 3-years-old. 

I'll post pics shortly.

Thank you so much Tami ~ :dothewave: 

Annie thanks you ~ :smootch: 

Thanks Edie, you're a dear heart. As you've stated, it takes a village. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Deb, Tami and Edie!!! :aktion033: :you rock: I hope Raul and Annie's vet visit goes well! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!! This is wonderful news!!!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah for Tami and Deb. Poor little thing, to be
euthanized at only three! Terrible. Thank goodness
for the two of you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see photos. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: I am sooooo excited :chili: :chili: can't wait to see Annie :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Is she there yet?!
:shy:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

IN THIS OUTRAGEOUS HEAT .... ARE THEY THERE YET ??? :hiding:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Why are these places so hot to euthanize these poor dogs. Sheesh, they don't even give people a chance to come and get them. They seem hellbent on killing them off. I am glad it worked out and that you all sprung this poor dog from the jail. I hope she is home now.




QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 21 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765938


> We were planning on busting Annie out last Friday, along with Raul.
> 
> Well, they put a temporary hold on her, which didn't work out, so she was to be euthanized on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 21 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765983


> Why are these places so hot to euthanize these poor dogs. Sheesh, they don't even give people a chance to come and get them. They seem hellbent on killing them off. I am glad it worked out and that you all sprung this poor dog from the jail. I hope she is home now.[/B]


Too many dogs... not enough shelter space, the current downturn in the economy, cities and counties not wanting to spend $$ on more shelter resources because it is not popular enough, heck... even Prop 13 from back in the late 70's, people failing to neuter/spay their pets, people getting pets with adequate thought & planning, etc. I could go on giving you reasons for as much time as you have to read them. All of these things contribute. 

As voters, we all have the opportunity to do something about it which costs nothing more than a telephone call, a stamp, etc. But you have to remember, it takes money to improve the situation and you can not have it both ways (low taxes and lots of services)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank goodness Annie was saved. Is she there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Meet our little Annie. She's 3-years-old, and 7.9 pounds of sweetness ~ :wub: 

[attachment=51497:Annie.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a precious baby girl :wub: she looks like she has had a hard life :bysmilie: I just want to hold her and give her love :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: Yeah for Annie!!!! We are so happy for you! She looks so sweet :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Boy, has she had a hair cut! So glad she is safe with you now! 

Thanks to all of you who helped to save her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Deb, she is darling!!! What a sweet face!!! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks like she's saying "Yep, I'm here now! Life's good! Gonna run the place in a few days!"

Deb - thank you!

And, oh yes, she's saying "Raul's hot!"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll! Deb, you, Tami and Edie have the magic touch. I think I'm going to call you the Malt Mafia. :two thumbs up:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwwww welcome girl! 

Welcome to the good life, Auntie Deb will take wonderful care of you!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Once again , Thanks to our gals Deb and Tami. I live too far away to be of any help other then calling and trying to keep the wolves from the door of these sweet babies.
Annie, has been in the Animal Control for over a week, picked up as a stray. Her family called or was contacted and they were supposed to pick her up a week ago last tuesday. I had seen her posted , but when I called was told the family was getting her. Checked again on thursday and was told the family didnt get her and she was up for adoption. Friday we tried to get Raul and Annie at the same time. Was then told someone else was "Networking" Annie (guess that means wanting to adopt), so we couldnt have her. Sunday morning I had an urgent e-mail that Annie was due to be euthanized that morning, since no one had adopted her and no hold had been put on her. This animal Control euthanizes all dogs on sunday that do not have a hold or adoption pending, due to no room in the facility. I called at 7:30a.m and put a hold on her. She was spayed on Monday and then our great gals got her out today. I did call everyday to let them know we were coming to get her. I do not trust these facilities, to say the least. It is not all their fault with so many differant people working there and things get lost in translation. We lost an old dog a few weeks ago, because we were too slow and I wont forget that. Hugs, Edie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She looks like a sweetheart! :wub2:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: she looks THRILLED to be at Casa del Caca! i hope she is lying atop your pillow in no time :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just seeing this post now (14 hour work day today) and I am melting in tears! 

Thank you , thank you Tami and Deb and Edie!!!

You are truly angels of Maltese!

Maybe I cannot go and spring one of them, but I know I can do some little thing by supporting the Northcentral Maltese Rescue

Check this thread from Steve to see how you can help

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=45037


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you ladies for saving this precious angel. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you guys move FAST! which is Fantastic..but if I miss a day - I miss all the excitement!!
Way to go everyone! You guys are the BEST of the BEST!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Apr 22 2009, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766271


> you guys move FAST![/B]


Oh yes, this was an emergency situation. Edie, and Tami, jumped right in. 

Yep, they dealt with the "BS", and I deal with the kissies ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Sorry Edie, and Tami, I realize I made out on this one ~ lol

Little Annie is a love bug. Looks just like Snoopy (I dog-sit). Once her hair grows out a bit, 
she will be a very handsome Maltese. 

Also, to clarify, Annie was rescued thru AMA, not NMR. 

Edie Gobbi is the West Coast Coordinator for AMA. Thanks again Edie ~ :rockon:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY!! Annie is soooo cute, what a doll!!! :wub: :wub: Thank goodness for you, and Tami!!!! :you rock:


----------

